#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  > مشکل: خراب شدن فایل های رم یا فلش مموری بعد از اتصال به رایانه

## smazi

با سلام 
یه رایانه برام آوردن که وقتی هر نوع فلش مموری یا رمی رو بهش وصل میکنی اسم فایلهای داخل فلش یا رم بهم میریزه و مثلا به شکل δΩƒ║¼á~1 یا 00_Page_07.jpg تغییر میکنه و دیگه قابل اجرا نیست و نمیشه فایل رو باز کرد و یا حتی 
برای درست کردنش نمیشه اسم فایل رو تغییر داد و ارور could not find this item رو نشون میده . دوستان لطفا اگه امکان داره برام روش درست کردنشو بذارید .با تشکر

----------

*1212ali*,*amen*,*meigoon*,*mohmmd*,*mohsen zmr*,*خادم مقدم*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Zirnevis

سلام دوست عزیز سیستم و رو با یه آنتی ویروس خوب و آپدیت اسکن کنید .

----------

*1212ali*,*amen*,*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*sardarshams*,*smazi*,*Yek.Doost*,*خادم مقدم*

----------


## smazi

سلام و با تشکر از شما دوست عزیز  ( Zirnevis )من هارد سیستمو هم تعویض و کامل فرمت و پارتیشن بندی کردم ولی مشکل پابرجاست

----------

*1212ali*,*amen*,*meigoon*,*meyenab1358*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام دوست عزیز
فایل های اصلیت مخفی شدن
با این برنامه از حالت مخفی درشون بیار
AntiHidden

----------

*meigoon*,*meyenab1358*,*mohsen zmr*,*sardarshams*,*smazi*

----------


## همتا

سلام میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید آیا باهارد دیگه ای هم تست کردید یا هارد با یک سیستم دیگه تست کردید ....

----------

*meigoon*,*meyenab1358*,*mohsen zmr*,*sardarshams*,*smazi*,*Yek.Doost*,*Zirnevis*,*خادم مقدم*

----------


## meyenab1358

دوست عزیز وقتی هرد سیستمو عوض کردید دوباره همون فلشها را بهشون وصل کردید؟

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*rodbast90*,*sardarshams*,*smazi*,*خادم مقدم*

----------


## smazi

یه هارد دیگه رو رو سیستم گذاشتم و بعد از فرمت کامل و پارتیشن بندی و نصب ویندوز وقتی فلش رو به سیستم وصل کردم بازم فایل ها خراب شدن . ولی فایلهای خراب حجمشون برابر فایل سالم هست و پوشه ها هم صفر نشون میده و باز نمیشن . 
در ضمن چون با سی دی با 3 رایانه دیگه تبادل اطلاعات میشه باید ویروس یجوری خودشو به اونیکی رایانه ها هم برسونه . این رایانه به شبکه اترنت وصله و هنگام آپلود فایل نام فایلها خراب میشه ولی خود فایل سالمه و باز میشه .

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## golf1370

با سلام 
اشکال از یو سی پی های روی مادربرده

برای تست یه کارت یو س بی رو ماردبرد وصل کنید 

نتیجه رو اعلام کنید

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*smazi*

----------


## smazi

با حدود 10 مدل رم و فلش امتحان شده که همه اینها روی سیستم های دیگه بدون هیچ مشکلی کار میکنند . منظور از یو سی پی ucp چیه!

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## smazi

آیا امکان داره از داخل ست آپ سیستم این مشکل پیش بیاد . چون یه مدتی usb های این سیستم از داخل ست آپ سیستم غیر فعال کردنشون

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*sardarshams*

----------


## Zirnevis

> با حدود 10 مدل رم و فلش امتحان شده که همه اینها روی سیستم های دیگه بدون هیچ مشکلی کار میکنند . منظور از یو سی پی ucp چیه!


دوست عزیز منظورشون usb هست !!!!! این سیستم با بقیه دستگاه های usb مثل موس و کیبورد مشکلی نداره ؟

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*smazi*,*Yek.Doost*,*خادم مقدم*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## smazi

> دوست عزیز منظورشون usb هست !!!!! این سیستم با بقیه دستگاه های usb مثل موس و کیبورد مشکلی نداره ؟


تست نکردم ولی تست کردم نتیجه رو اعلام میکنم

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*خادم مقدم*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام مجدد
شما جواب همه رو دادید به جز من
تو خیلی از هارد ها و فلش ها چنین مشکلی رو دیدم - که همه اطلاعات هستند ولی مخفی شدن  وچند تا پوشه با نام های عجیب و غریب و یا همنام با حجم صفر قرار داره
http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=17521
راه دوم
گزینه Hide Proteced  در تنظمیات فولدر اپشن مای کامپیوتر تیکش رو بردارید

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*smazi*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام مجدد
شما جواب همه رو دادید به جز من
تو خیلی از هارد ها و فلش ها چنین مشکلی رو دیدم - که همه اطلاعات هستند ولی مخفی شدن  وچند تا پوشه با نام های عجیب و غریب و یا همنام با حجم صفر قرار داره
http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=17521
راه دوم
گزینه Hide Proteced  در تنظمیات فولدر اپشن مای کامپیوتر تیکش رو بردارید

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*smazi*

----------


## smazi

> سلام مجدد
> شما جواب همه رو دادید به جز من
> تو خیلی از هارد ها و فلش ها چنین مشکلی رو دیدم - که همه اطلاعات هستند ولی مخفی شدن  وچند تا پوشه با نام های عجیب و غریب و یا همنام با حجم صفر قرار داره
> http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=17521
> راه دوم
> گزینه Hide Proteced  در تنظمیات فولدر اپشن مای کامپیوتر تیکش رو بردارید


سلام
با استفاده از برنامه که لینکش رو گذاشتید فایل های مخفی را جستجو کردم ولی چیزی نبود . در پست شماره 7 هم گفته بودم که ظرفیت فایلها برابر با فایل سالم هست یعنی خود فایل خراب شده و کپی سالم آن در فلش به صورت مخفی موجود نیست

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

کول دیسکت رو سره کامپیو دیگه زدی ؟

اگه به این نتیجه رسیدی که اطلاعات خراب شده اعلام کن

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*smazi*

----------


## Yek.Doost

کول دیسکت رو سره کامپیو دیگه زدی ؟

اگه به این نتیجه رسیدی که اطلاعات خراب شده اعلام کن

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*smazi*

----------


## mster0072000

من هم به مشکل دوستمون برخورد کردم
و البته این مشکل رو فقط در حافظه های RAMدیدم و در هارد دیده نشده برای من 
من هم مخفی های سیستمی رو غیر فعال کردم اما اثری از اطلاعاتم نبود و مجبور شدم رم رو با سیستم دیگه فرمت کنم تا قابل استفاده بشه و ریکاوری کردم .البته همه اطلاعاتم برنگشت اما چاره دیگه هم پیدا نکردم
البته سیستم اولی رو هم ویندوز عوض شد و مشکلش حل شد

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*smazi*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## همتا

سلام فرمودید که بایک هارد دیگه هم تست کردید وباز فایلها همینطور میشه شما از چه ویندوزی استفاده می کنید وآیا تمام فایلها اینطور میشه یا نه بعضی فایلها یک عکس از این فایلها قرار بدید ودر آخر بایوس را پروگرام کنید در ضمن مشخص کنید که فایلها به صورت سیستمی مخفی می شوند یا کلا ازبین می روند یا فقط بدون تغیر سایز فقط مخفی می شوند نتیجه اعلام شود موفق باشید

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*smazi*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## smazi

1- ماوس و کیبرد رو امتحان کردم و کامل کار میکنه .
2- هر نوع رم یا فلش مموری که به این سیستم وصل میشه بعضی اطلاعاتش ( همش نه ) خراب میشه و داخل هیچ سیستمی کار نمیکنه حتی خودش .
3- فایل ها مخفی نمیشوند فکر کنم بعلت وجود بعضی کارکتر های غیر مجاز ویندوز (در اسم و پسوند فایل) خراب میشوند که با تغییر نام نمیشه درستشون کرد . البته فکر کنم با سیستم عامل لینوکس درست بشه که نتیجه را اعلام میکنم .
4- سیستم عامل به دلیل سخت افزار ضعیف ویندوز xp هست که در دو هارد متفاوت نصب شده و باز هم مشکل وجود داشته .
5- با آنتی ویروس آویرا یک بار دیگه ویروسکشی و نتیجه را اعلام میکنم .

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## kh.a

بعضی از فلاش ها که خیلی هم ارزون هست در حد 2 یا 3 هزار تومن که کلاهبرداریه همین مشکلا رو دارند . اگه فلاشت از این مدل ها نیست یه فرمت فول بکن

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*smazi*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## smazi

با سلام

فایل های داخل فلش رو با لینوکس اوبونتو درست کردم . مشکل فایل ها کارکتر های غیر مجاز در ویندوز بود که با تغییر نام در لینوکس درست شد . مثلا اسم فایل به 00_Page_19.jpg�����������  ����������������  ����تغییر کرده بود
اینم عکس
Screenshot1.jpg

حالا نمیدونم چطور این مشکل به وجود اومده و راه درست کردنش رو می خوام . 
یه سوال که دارم اینکه آیا نحوه خواندن و نوشتن اطلاعات بر روی رم یا فلش مموری در سیستم های مختلف با هم متفاوت هست یا میشه کاری کرد که تفاوتی به وجود بیاد که باعث بشه کارکتر های اسکی جابجا یا کم و زیاد بشه؟
البته این سوال رو برا این پرسیدم چون در برنامه نرو بعضی اوقات بعد از رایت یک دیسک اسم فایلها خراب میشه و همین مشکل بوجود میاد . با تشکر از همه دوستان

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## smazi

> بعضی از فلاش ها که خیلی هم ارزون هست در حد 2 یا 3 هزار تومن که کلاهبرداریه همین مشکلا رو دارند . اگه فلاشت از این مدل ها نیست یه فرمت فول بکن


نه دوست عزیز تمامی رم یا فلش ها که من امتحان کردم از مارک های معتبر و گارانتی دار میباشد

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## smazi

سلام مجدد به دوستان گرامی
امروز سیستم رو با آنتی ویروس آویرا نسخه 2013 که اتوماتیک آپدیتش کردم و آخرین ورژنش رو گرفتم ، کامل اسکن کردم که هیچگونه ویروس یا هشداری نداشت .

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## kamran85

سلام دوست من فلاش شما خرابه درست هم نمی شود از سیستم نیست چیپ فلاشتون خرابه

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*smazi*

----------


## golf1370

دوست عزیز یه کارت usb رو مادربردت نصب کن
اگه در دست رس داری  

احتمال زیاد حل می شه

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*smazi*

----------


## smazi

> سلام دوست من فلاش شما خرابه درست هم نمی شود از سیستم نیست چیپ فلاشتون خرابه


سلام و تشکر از شما دوست عزیز
فلش خراب نیست چون روی سیستمهای دیگر بدون هیچ مشکلی کار میکند . هر نوع رم یا فلشی که روی سیستمهای دیگه بدون مشکل کار میکند رو به این سیستم وصل کنی فایل های داخل آن رم یا فلش خراب میشوند .

----------

*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## smazi

> دوست عزیز یه کارت usb رو مادربردت نصب کن
> اگه در دست رس داری  
> 
> احتمال زیاد حل می شه


کارت usb در دسترس ندارم . ولی اگر usb خراب باشه باید برای موس و کیبورد و بلوتوث که تست کردم هم مشکل ایجاد بشه ولی بخوبی کار میکنن

----------

*meigoon*

----------


## smazi

سلام مجدد خدمت دوستان
با تست های مختلفی که روی سیستم انجام دادم به این نتیجه رسیدم که این مشکل از یک نوع ویروس هست که بنا به دلایل نا معلوم آنتی ویروس قادر به شناسایش نسیت راه پاک کردنشو اگر امکان داره دوستان بذارید . روش کار ویروسش اینکه وقتی فلش مموری رو به سیستم وصل میکنم رندم چند تا فایل رو اسم یا فرمتش رو عوض میکه و به همین ترتیب بعد از چندین بار اتصال فلش به سیستم کل فایلها خراب میشه البته نمیدونم چرا با اتصال همین فلش به سیستم های دیگه برای اونا مشکلی پیش نمیاد . در ادامه عکسی از جند تا فایل قبل  و بعد از خراب شدن میزارم 

untitled1.jpg
و عکس بعدی مربوط به پروسس های در حال اجرای ویندوز هستش اینو میزارم شاید اطلاعاتی بشه ازش فهمید
untitled.jpg

----------

*meigoon*

----------


## mster0072000

از ویندوز سرویس پک 3 استفاده کردید ؟

----------

*smazi*

----------


## smazi

> از ویندوز سرویس پک 3 استفاده کردید ؟


بله دوست عزیز از ویندوز XP سرویس پک 3 استفاده میکنم به دلیل سخت افزار ضعیف

----------

*meigoon*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kh.a

اگر مشکل از ویروس باشه فلاش رو به سیستم الوده وصل کنبعد فلاش رو به سیستم سالم وصل کن و از طریق start/run نام درایو فلاش رو مثلا e: رو تایپ کن و وارد فلاش بشو .فایل autorun.inf رو پیدا و با notpadباز کن . باید ادرس یک فایل اجرایی.exe رو پیدا کنی . اون فایل اجرایی رو می تونی بفرستی برای سایت های انتی ویروس .یک سری سایت هم هست که فایل رو میفرستی انوقت با تمام انتی ویروس ها چک می کنن و معلوم میشه کدوم آنتی ویروس این ویروس رو می شناسه. بعد از پیدا کردن آنتی ویروس مناسب باید یک ویندوز کامل نصب کنی و قبل از هر کاری اون آنتی ویروس مناسب رو رو نصب و آپدیت و بقیه درایو ها و فلاش هات رو چک کنی .و ویروس مورد نظر پیدا میشه و از بین می ره .

----------

*meigoon*,*smazi*

----------


## kh.a

برای چک فایل های مشکوک فایل ها رو در این سایت آپلود کنhttps://www.virustotal.com/en

----------

*smazi*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## smazi

> اگر مشکل از ویروس باشه فلاش رو به سیستم الوده وصل کنبعد فلاش رو به سیستم سالم وصل کن و از طریق start/run نام درایو فلاش رو مثلا e: رو تایپ کن و وارد فلاش بشو .فایل autorun.inf رو پیدا و با notpadباز کن . باید ادرس یک فایل اجرایی.exe رو پیدا کنی . اون فایل اجرایی رو می تونی بفرستی برای سایت های انتی ویروس .یک سری سایت هم هست که فایل رو میفرستی انوقت با تمام انتی ویروس ها چک می کنن و معلوم میشه کدوم آنتی ویروس این ویروس رو می شناسه. بعد از پیدا کردن آنتی ویروس مناسب باید یک ویندوز کامل نصب کنی و قبل از هر کاری اون آنتی ویروس مناسب رو رو نصب و آپدیت و بقیه درایو ها و فلاش هات رو چک کنی .و ویروس مورد نظر پیدا میشه و از بین می ره .


سلام دوست عزیز
با تشکر از پاسخ شما ، این ویروس داخل فلش خودشو کپی نمیکنه و فایل autorun.inf یا فایل اجرایی.exe داخل فلش حتی بصورت مخفی، نیست . تنها کاری که انجام میده فایل ها رو بدون آلوده کردن فقط خراب میکنه و فایل اصلی ویروس رو نمیدونم باید چطور پیدا کنم

----------

*meigoon*

----------


## mster0072000

از ویندوز لایو (ویندوزی که با سی دی بوت میاد بالا و به هاردتون کاری نداره میتونی هارد رو جدا کنی) استفاده کنید فلش رو متصل کنید ببینید آیا باز هم همین آش و همین کاسه هست شاید مشکل سخت افزاره چون شما میفرمایید هارد هم تعویض شده فلش هم تعویض شده پس چرا دنبال ویروس میگردید ؟

----------

*cheginifeet*,*golf1370*,*kiyanmz*,*meigoon*,*smazi*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## smazi

> از ویندوز لایو (ویندوزی که با سی دی بوت میاد بالا و به هاردتون کاری نداره میتونی هارد رو جدا کنی) استفاده کنید فلش رو متصل کنید ببینید آیا باز هم همین آش و همین کاسه هست شاید مشکل سخت افزاره چون شما میفرمایید هارد هم تعویض شده فلش هم تعویض شده پس چرا دنبال ویروس میگردید ؟


با تشکر بعد از تست نتیجه را اعلام میکنم

----------

*meigoon*

----------


## mster0072000

اگر براتون امکان داره یه کارت یو اس بی پی سی ای هستفاده کنید شایدم نتیجه بگیرید
PCI-USB-2-0-Controller-Card-4-1-Ports-VIA-VT6202-.jpg

----------

*golf1370*,*kiyanmz*,*meigoon*,*smazi*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## smazi

> از ویندوز لایو (ویندوزی که با سی دی بوت میاد بالا و به هاردتون کاری نداره میتونی هارد رو جدا کنی) استفاده کنید فلش رو متصل کنید ببینید آیا باز هم همین آش و همین کاسه هست شاید مشکل سخت افزاره چون شما میفرمایید هارد هم تعویض شده فلش هم تعویض شده پس چرا دنبال ویروس میگردید ؟


سلام مجدد

سیستم رو با دیسک زنده ویندوز XP و بدون هارد تست کردم و فایلهای داخل فلش بعد از اتصال به usb باز هم خراب شدند . ولی اگر usb خراب باشد باید کیبورد و ماوس و بلوتوث هم اختلال در کارشان پیش بیاد . مثلا با بلوتوث نشه فایل ارسال یا دریافت کرد .

----------

*meigoon*

----------


## Zirnevis

دوست عزیز شما 
1-یه بار سیستمتو با kaspersky internet security آپدیت اسکن کن بینید چی میشه به این دلیل  میگم از کسپراسکای استفاده کن چون خیلی پیله هست و از هر چیزی به راحتی نمیگذره و تا حالا چیزایی که باهاش پیدا کردم نود و avg نتونستن پیدا کنن  . اینجوری احتمال ویروسی بودن سیستم حذف میشه !
2-از ویندوزت نیست چون ویندوز تعویض شده حتی از ویندوز لایو هم استفاده کردی !
3- از پورت usb هم نیست چون موس و کیبورد usb بدون مشکل کار می کنن!

----------

*kiyanmz*,*meigoon*,*smazi*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## smazi

> دوست عزیز شما 
> 1-یه بار سیستمتو با kaspersky internet security آپدیت اسکن کن بینید چی میشه به این دلیل  میگم از کسپراسکای استفاده کن چون خیلی پیله هست و از هر چیزی به راحتی نمیگذره و تا حالا چیزایی که باهاش پیدا کردم نود و avg نتونستن پیدا کنن  . اینجوری احتمال ویروسی بودن سیستم حذف میشه !
> 2-از ویندوزت نیست چون ویندوز تعویض شده حتی از ویندوز لایو هم استفاده کردی !
> 3- از پورت usb هم نیست چون موس و کیبورد usb بدون مشکل کار می کنن!


سلام دوست عزیز ممنون از راهنمایی تان

با توجه به اینکه از دیسک زنده ویندوز استفاده و هارد هم باز کردم و فلش مموری هم فرمت شده بوده و هیچ فایلی حتی مخفی درونش وجود نداشته و تمام فضای فلش خالی بوده ، دیگه جایی نمیمونه که این ویروس توش مونده باشه .

----------


## golf1370

> سلام مجدد
> 
> سیستم رو با دیسک زنده ویندوز XP و بدون هارد تست کردم و فایلهای داخل فلش بعد از اتصال به usb باز هم خراب شدند . ولی اگر usb خراب باشد باید کیبورد و ماوس و بلوتوث هم اختلال در کارشان پیش بیاد . مثلا با بلوتوث نشه فایل ارسال یا دریافت کرد .



دوست گرامی

فکر نکنم کی بورد ،، موس ، بلوتوث حافظه ای داشته باشه که بتونه ویروس درونش نفوذ کنه تا اونجایی که من می دونم 

اگه اشتباه می کنم دوستان راهنمایی بفرمایید بنده را

----------

*kiyanmz*,*meigoon*,*smazi*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## smazi

> دوست گرامی
> 
> فکر نکنم کی بورد ،، موس ، بلوتوث حافظه ای داشته باشه که بتونه ویروس درونش نفوذ کنه تا اونجایی که من می دونم 
> 
> اگه اشتباه می کنم دوستان راهنمایی بفرمایید بنده را


سلام دوست عزیز با تشکر از همراهی شما
منظور من از اینکه میگم بلوتوث و ماوس و کیبرد درست کار میکنه اینکه مشکل خراب شدن فایلها از سخت افزار نباید باشه نه اینکه این وسایل حافظه داشته باشن که ویروسی بشه

----------

*meigoon*

----------


## mster0072000

100 در صد از کارت یو اس بی هستش
چرا امتحان نمیکنید کارت یو اس بی رو تویه بازار و در دسترس که زیادم هست چرا خودتونه اذیت میکنید و دنبال دلایل عجیب و غریب میگردید
ماوس و کی برد خیلی خیلی پوست کلفت هستند و با هر شرایطی کار میکنند برای مثال =ماوس با سیم 5 متری یو اس بی راحت کار میکنه اما هارد یا فلش با 3 متر سیم هم حساس هستند و 50 درصد خطا میدهند

----------

*meigoon*,*smazi*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## smazi

> 100 در صد از کارت یو اس بی هستش
> چرا امتحان نمیکنید کارت یو اس بی رو تویه بازار و در دسترس که زیادم هست چرا خودتونه اذیت میکنید و دنبال دلایل عجیب و غریب میگردید
> ماوس و کی برد خیلی خیلی پوست کلفت هستند و با هر شرایطی کار میکنند برای مثال =ماوس با سیم 5 متری یو اس بی راحت کار میکنه اما هارد یا فلش با 3 متر سیم هم حساس هستند و 50 درصد خطا میدهند


با سلام و تشکر از شما .
در اسرع وقت کارت usb تهیه و نتیجه را اعلام میکنم .

----------

*meigoon*,*touch*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
کاربری touch
پست هاتون ربطی با این موضوع نداره
پست هاتون حذف شدن
برای مشکل خود موضوع جدید با عنوان مناسب باز بکنید
ممنون

----------

*smazi*,*همتا*

----------

